
Twitter Invests in Muzik, a High-End Headphone Startup - eamonncarey
http://recode.net/2016/01/04/twitter-invests-in-muzik-a-high-end-headphone-startup/
======
eamonncarey
I'm struggling to see the logic in this. I know Twitter have struggled to make
music work previously. Not convinced that a hardware approach is the best way
forwards. This may just be a straight investment, but even still - it feels
odd.

